# have to pump the gas pedal on a fuel injected car to get it started



## nikeboy504 (Dec 23, 2007)

ok. i have a 1989 nissan 240sx and have had this problem for a while and have replaced many things on it to fix but nothing seems to help. when i turn it over it sound like it is not hitting but the spark plugs and wires are all good. i have replaced the fuel pump several times and the fuel filter, i got used injectors to put on it and that didnt work. i kinda checked the fuel injector by tying them down with zip ties and turning the ignition on but the injectors didnt spray. i dont know if they are supposed to, but i had my friend turn the egine over and then it started to spray a little bit. 

if you have any suggestions on what might be my problem i would appreciate it. thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

are you sure your fuel filter and pump are working?
do you hear your pump coming on when you turn the key to on?


----------



## nikeboy504 (Dec 23, 2007)

i have recently changed the fuel filter and pump, and yes the pump comes on every time i turn the key. it will start but i have to pump the gas every time.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the motor is hard to start, here's a few possibilities:
- sticking EGR valve
- low fuel pressure
- weak spark
- dirty IACV
- bad air regulator


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

according to the fsm, if the gas pedal has to be moved for the engine to start, the iacv is bad.


----------



## nikeboy504 (Dec 23, 2007)

how can i tell if the EGR is stick


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

easy. underneath the egr is a valve. its actually inside the egr but you can get to it from the bottom.
run the engine, if you can get it to start, then depress that valve. if it doesnt move, the egr is stuck. if it does move, the engine should stall.


----------

